# how much?



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

i have a set of 17'' stock rims and am wondering what a good price to put em on craigslist would be....any ideas?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Check around the for sale sections of different GTO forums to get an idea.I think with tires they usually go for around $400 or so,but I could be mistaken.


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

ok, anyone interested in buyin em? all perfect


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

rextheracer said:


> ok, anyone interested in buyin em? all perfect


So,they come with tires?

You might want to post pictures of them so people can actually see them.


----------



## Robocop (May 9, 2009)

I may be interested! Tires, pictures??? Thanks


----------

